# Buckets of Brass



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

So i scored a semi steady supply of brass. I originally got it for myself and my buddies reloading habits. Now i am overrun. Is it worth much? If yall were closer we could swap.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Bag 'em up 50 per bag and sell on Ebay.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm closer.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

make a list and sell them here for the preper's/reloaders :shrug:


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

What calibers do you have?

Bobg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

What's your source? 
Are you *SURE* it's "once fired"? 
Is it seperated by brand ?

Brass is cheap compared to the cost of wrecking a gun (or yourself) when a piece of brass fails.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have lots of calibers and lots of brands. I sort it by caliber and thats about it. I've got more pressing issues that don't allow me the time to sort by brand (fishing).


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Highground said:


> Bag 'em up 50 per bag and sell on Ebay.


Ebay won't accept brass any longer. Since they heard that the WV shooter possibly bought some of his equipment on Ebay, they will no longer accept any item that has to do with the firing of a gun.

No brass, no bullets, or no part of a gun required for the gun to fire.

Nice, huh?


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

E-bay can go to hell.
Post some for sell here.
You might be surprised by the responses.
You will need to register to post, but
no big deal. It don't cost anything.
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/postlist/Board/4


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with others, post it here or you can post it on gunbroker dot com. It's a auction site for guns and parts and supplies.. etc...

If no one wants it you may be able to take it to the scrap yard, but check with them first, some scrap yards don't take brass casings (brass ammo cases). I've been told they are concerned about safety that is why some won't take them.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

what calibers??


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I'd be interested in .45ACP, .270Win, .38/357.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

let me think of the calibers, i'm sure i'll miss a few.

Rifle
30-30 Sold
30-06 Some left
270
308
223 Some left
243 Sold
22-250
280 Rem
300 
7mm
375 HH mag

Pistols
380
9mm
40 sw
45 acp (2-3000)
38
357
44 mag

the reason i put sold is because i'm out but will have more in about a week.
Quanities vary.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Any 300 WSM by chance?


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

Mallow i do have some 300 WSM but my cousin has one so he gets all of them for right now. Not real common.


----------



## dave85 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd be interested.
dave


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I would be interested in the following calibers;

Pistols
9mm
45 acp (2-3000)
38
357
44 mag
45 Colt/Long Colt


Rifles
30-30
303 British
6.5x55 Swede/Swedish
7.62x54R

If you have any of these left let me know what you want for them and where to send the payment..


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

I am interested in the 44 mag 

please PM me with a price


----------



## Jeffery8mm (Jan 30, 2006)

Dont tease us man!!!!  You got prices yet??
Jeff


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I would be interested in the 308 7mm mag

.357
.38
.44 mag
.45 acp and Long Colt

pm or post prices please. I also like 1000 or more at a time for the better pricing.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking for 45/70.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> Looking for 45/70.



ME TOO! I did not see them listed!


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

wondering were we are at with the brass :shrug:


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

you mentioned that ya wanted to barter
we have an endless supply of lead and lino type
so lets talk


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

ovendoctor said:


> you mentioned that ya wanted to barter
> we have an endless supply of lead and lino type
> so lets talk



really? what are you looking for? Need a troybilt tiller that need some love- a mower deck for a farm all cub? 

If its endless I could use some


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> really? what are you looking for? Need a troybilt tiller that need some love- a mower deck for a farm all cub?
> 
> If its endless I could use some



LOL ill see wat 
i can do :rotfl: 

dont need eather at this point


----------

